# Bogstandard



## modeng2000 (May 8, 2011)

There has not been any postings by Bogstandard for a while, are you OK John?

John


----------



## doubletop (May 8, 2011)

He went off to other pastures, you'll find him over on MadModder

Pete


----------



## SBWHART (May 8, 2011)

Bogs is fine saw him a few days ago, he's bin posting on madmodder.

Stew


----------



## modeng2000 (May 8, 2011)

Many thanks, I wanted to thank him for his help with my lathe.

John


----------



## modeng2000 (May 9, 2011)

I have been in touch with John.
Thanks again for the help.

John


----------



## Admiral_dk (May 10, 2011)

Not that this place can't do without him, but I for one is going to miss Bog's brilliant tips and tricks


----------



## Davo J (May 11, 2011)

Going by post 6 in this thread, he left this site again
http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4852.0

Dave


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 11, 2011)

One ought not be a regular poster on any forum and be touchy at the same time. The Internet is a very big place and there will be folks eager to argue with you regardless of your position. Couple that with the lack of visual and oral cues which provide important feedback as to the intent of the message and you've got a situation where miscommunication can run rampant. 

Best to let outlier posts roll off your back and continue communicating with members who you trust or else you'll deprive yourself of what can be an important outlet for your ideas and thoughts. Always a bad idea to burn bridges. 

-T


----------



## tel (May 11, 2011)

> Always a bad idea to burn bridges.



Oh yes, they can sometimes be re-built, but they get shakier every time!


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 11, 2011)

Amen brother(s).

(to what Trout and Tel said)


----------



## Twmaster (May 11, 2011)

What a shame. I was always grateful for the information he posted. 

I hope he has a change of heart. He'll be missed here.


----------



## Omnimill (May 12, 2011)

Top bloke, always willing to help folks out. I hope he returns soon.

Vic.


----------



## SBWHART (May 12, 2011)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4926.msg54892;topicseen#new


----------



## Twmaster (May 14, 2011)




----------



## rake60 (May 15, 2011)

John and I have had a few head to head conflicts in the past.

That is all water under the bridge.

Take care of Mal John.
Our best wishes for her quick and complete recovery.

Rick


----------



## Blogwitch (May 15, 2011)

Many thanks Rick, I'm trying

John


----------



## tel (May 15, 2011)

> Take care of Mal John.
> Our best wishes for her quick and complete recovery.



And exactly the same from me Boggy - don't be a stranger!


----------



## Maryak (May 15, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> John and I have had a few head to head conflicts in the past.
> 
> That is all water under the bridge.
> 
> ...



Ditto

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (May 15, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> John and I have had a few head to head conflicts in the past.
> 
> That is all water under the bridge.
> 
> ...




My Sentiments as well.  Take care of Mal.

Dave


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 16, 2011)

We have agreed on many things, and disagreed on others, but regardless of all that, our thoughts are with you in your difficult times.

Pat J


----------

